# Wyndham vs Marriott



## cpvangorp (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking at a purchase of a Marriott Vacation Club.  Should I consider Wyndham instead?  Why?  Is Wyndham better?  How are they different?  Pros and cons on both?

Chris


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Best is not absolute*



cpvangorp said:


> Looking at a purchase of a Marriott Vacation Club.  Should I consider Wyndham instead?  Why?  Is Wyndham better?  How are they different?  Pros and cons on both?
> 
> Chris



Better? Maybe not in the common use of the word. Better value? Wyndham may be that in spades.  

Marriott has some of the very best resorts I've ever stayed in or seen. But you pay for that in purchase cost, even at resale, and annual fees.  And you buy into only one resort. Any trades have to be through II or a third party exchange. Not easy, not predictable, may be hard to get back equal value and costs extra. 

Wyndham has made it a policy to devalue resales. Bad for those who actually bought from Wyndham (Fairfield) at retail but great for those who recognize value. They have one of the best multi-resort systems with hundreds of internal locations and access, with "request first", to RCI.  Fees are reasonable, the system just keeps getting better with new resorts that rival Marriotts and points are available at 90% or more off retail. You save thousands in purchase cost and fees over your ownership.  No exchange fees even if you don't use your home resort (unless you use RCI to leave the Wyndham system) and since you bought cheap at resale you can easily sell and maybe even make a few bucks when you're finished with it (you may never be). 

We liked both systems but couldn't justify the extra costs of Marriott for less choices. We haven't had any trouble getting Marriotts when we wanted them (but to be fair I'm sure Marriott owners would also say they have no problem getting Wyndhams if they want them. But again the cost favors Wyndham by a large amount). 

Both are nice - value is with Wyndham but only at resale.


----------



## mshatty (Oct 23, 2007)

With Marriott, you will almost exclusively exchange through II.  There are very few Wyndham resorts that trade through II.

With Wyndham, 90% of exchanges will be made through RCI.  I think there are only 1 or 2 Marriotts that trade through RCI.

So if you think you might try to exchange from Mariott to Wyndham or vice versa through II or RCI, it is likely that you will disappointed.

However, with both resort clubs, you can desposit exchange weeks into independent exchange companies like SFX, TPI, HTSE and others, as well as do direct owner exchanges.  So the possibility is there, it's just not a very big probablility.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 23, 2007)

They are just different Timeshare clubs.  What is *your *criteria to pick your vacation lodge.  If you have to choice (location, cost of entry, cost of maintain, exchange ability, flexibility, quality, confident level), what is your 1st prioity and what is you last?

There is all pros and all cons.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 23, 2007)

These are very different kinds of timeshare products.  Both offer very nice resorts in many terrific locations.  Both have some fancier resorts and some simpler resorts - both are generally well-maintained.  Both seem to have issues with added fees here and there, but if you learn the system, you may minimize these.  Others have offered good comparisons of cost.

Marriott is somewhat more upscale with mostly full weeks (and a handful of half-week locations) in the conventional sense of timeshare.  You vacation at your home resort or trade externally through II, with some advantages when trading into another Marriott.  If you purchase from Marriott's developer or resales divisions, your week may be eligible for redemption as Rewards points, like frequent flier miles.  But it's primarily a system for weekly vacations.

Wyndham offers FairShare Plus points, which provide for varied length of stay and varied unit sizes throughout the system.  Reservations may be made throughout the system at 10 months ahead of travel, subject to availability after the resorts' owners have had a 3 month advance window to reserve at their home resort.  Availability is generally very good at 10 months in most locations.  Due to the points flexibility, it's easier for this system to change with your needs:  larger units when traveling with family or friends; smaller units at other times and able to stay longer; combining a few days at each of several locations for a longer and more varied vacation.

It really depends on what you prefer.  I'd definitely look at the destinations on each of their websites.  One will likely have more of the locations that you'd like to visit in the near future.  HTH.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

Best option is to own in both. That way you can take advantage of the best of both worlds.  We do and love it.

Abaco-Bob
Currently on living on "The Far Side'


----------



## momeason (Oct 25, 2007)

mshatty said:


> With Marriott, you will almost exclusively exchange through II.  There are very few Wyndham resorts that trade through II.
> 
> With Wyndham, 90% of exchanges will be made through RCI.  I think there are only 1 or 2 Marriotts that trade through RCI.
> 
> ...



If you do decide to buy Wyndham and you want to trade in II, just choose an II resort that the original owner had an II membership with. Wyndham gives you either a  RCI or II membership with your Fairshare fees. If you first set up your Wyndham membership with a RCI account, all of your points will be RCI even if you buy an II resort later. Wyndham will try to make someone who buys resale to continue the RCI membership if that is the membership the previous owner had. It is difficult, but look for a resale of an II property that had an II member-owner. Read the resale ads closely and ask for confirmation that an II membership comes with the points. IF Wyndham still tries to give you RCI, keep calling until you find a customer service agent to help you. Wyndham Royal Vista, Williamsburg, and Pagosa Springs are some of the II resorts. If you can travel last minute, I have seen numerous Marriotts available a few weeks out. These can be had for a mere 28k Wyndham points. Also, for trade, you can deposit a low season amount of points and get a high season 2 bedroom. The downside is you will not usually see premium resorts such as Marriott available for plan ahead booking.
I own 203k At Royal Vista, an II resort. I have found that I can get 2 planned weeks and 2 last minute weeks for that one prime week in my home resort if I trade in II and pay 4 exchange fees. My husband is getting ready to retire and I think it will work out great. We see the best stuff in the last minute time frame. Also, II will often offer a 1 BR for your 2 BR deposit. When I called and talked to an agent on the Wyndham II line, I recieived a 2 BR which I was never able to pull online.
This is our first timeshare purchase. I would go with Wyndham again. IF you do not pay much, you can resell if it is not for you.

Sherry:whoopie:


----------

